# Accoustic neck swap???



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a dobro accoustic that is missing the headstock right at the nut. I salvaged a neck from a POS wrecked accoustic, and it is similar in size. I was able to use a heat gun to remove the neck joint from the replacement neck using a heat gun, but the fretboard is not co-operating. probably a patience thing on my part, although I am finding the heat gun to be too aggressive. It was starting to melt the binding.

anyway my thoughts on removing the original neck from the dobro was to cut and whittle it as close to the shoulder/bouts as possible, use a knife in and around the neck to body contact points and then try to splinter whats left. perhaps some heat last minute.

i would appreciate any comments. (at the very least this guitar may end up being a permanent wall hanging.)

cheers
Gerry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi gerry
id try using a thin bladed putty knife or spatula type object made of metal-
id heat it over a boiling kettle and try gently working it under the fretboard and see if it loosens the glue somewhat. a heat gun will melt the binding as you see, but if it took the heel off the body, then the hot blade should work.
hey- did you check to see if the replacement neck is the same scale length as the dobro? if you dont have the body for it, measure the distance between your frets up and down the necks to see if theyre the same- not easy to adjust the scale length on the dobro to fit the replacement neck if not- as the bridge sits atop the cone....


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Fraser
the replacement neck is the same scale length (within a few mm).....original neck is still attached.....thanks for your interest and info.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well...got the replacement neck fingerboard off finally........here's a tip.....if you can get the spatula inserted under the fingerboard then apply heat from a heat gun directly onto the spatula rather than on the neck........slowly work it around and in as you go and try to do both sides at once....that is if the truss rod does not pop up into your way as you proceed........worked for me..........chisseled the old neck from the guitar body a bit at a time.....only to find it was held on with 5 dowels (replacement has a dove tail joint).......guitar actually appears solid and the body looks well made....all mahog...going to have to "eyeball" the new neck heel to drill for dowels (after I trim the end "flush") (dove tail off, slight angle) and probably reinstall the 3 screws that already are predrilled (poor previous repair on the replacement neck) and have to be filled anyway....repair estimate was $400 to 500.....so far has cost me a 6 pack (which I enjoyed)...Question....should the truss rod be slightly bowed up when assembling???.....
cheers
Gerry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey gerry- glad its progressing
before gluing the neck on, if it where me, id try it both with the truss rod loose, after a day or two of loosening, then tighten the rod in increments, taking lots of measurements- might do that for a few days back and forth to decide on the final neck angle- that neck joint and its angle relative to the top and saddle are the most crucial aspect of an acoustic. you want the truss rod to do what its supposed to do, but you want also to minimize its importance (in terms of action and playability) by picking the best neck angle-
have fun:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks Fraser......I hear ya.......project on hold until I can borrow the use of a table saw to trim the heel to butt up to the body.....if you read this...have a great weekend.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ha.....scored a "recycled" 10" compound mitre saw yesterday........had a beer and took the plunge.......chopped off the replacement neck flush at the heel (angle).....and then had a few celebratory beers........next step is to drill the neck to accept the 5 dowels protruding from the body......that will take some patience.......and another 6 pack........I had the missus take a few shots with her digital and will hopefully take a couple more (pics) as I go.........brought the camera to work to try and download and gosh darn, no usb cord.......


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

if things go well 1-PUTT will throw in a couple of pics soon.............this weekend glued the neck on the body and then glued the fingerboard back on the neck......there were 3 screw holes in the heel so I also used 3 screws, as well as the dowels to refasten the neck.................dang........the neck is off to one side a bit...(hey maybe the strings will miss the divots in the first 2 frets...lol)...can probably compensate a bit as the bridge floats in a wooden "cookie"...don't know how it will line up with the single coil pickup...(won't know how badly until I string it)......left the adjustment rod neutral for now....but there appears to be a slight "hump" where the fretboard meets the body.............going to strip and refinish as there are a few spots that require some filler...........maybe she'll be Ok for a slide when I'm done, or as mentioned before, an awesome wall hanging....
cheers for now
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*update & QUESTION*

for anyone who is following this thread.........used paint stripper, a layer of coloured finish at a time...X 5.......down to almost bare mahogany (neck & body)......a real fugly brown/beige natural look......tried my favourite Minwax mahog stain on the body back and man nothing is gonna make this thing look nice (in a natural/woodgrain )........out with the last remnants of a gloss black spray bomb for a test look and I guess this sucker is gonna be gloss black when I'm done filling in the neck/screw divots........I,m painting the binding as well....leaving the headstock front stained "natural", rosewood fretboard and oak stained cookie (bridge holder, like a "puck") natural.......

Question: this is basically an accoustic body with a traditional "pie plate" metal resonator and 2 cloth covered sound holes in the upper bouts......there is a single coil pickup at the neck...........what the heck type of strings should go on this (accoustic or electric???)
cheers
for now
gerry


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Gerry,

thanks for the tuners, and the cool pick.

I owe you :food-smiley-004: I will definitely try to make it to Kitchener for your next jam and try not to embarass myself too badly

now back to your regularly schedule posts


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi gerry- 



> the neck is off to one side a bit...(hey maybe the strings will miss the divots in the first 2 frets...lol)...can probably compensate a bit as the bridge floats in a wooden "cookie"...


that cookie that the saddle sits in is actually called a biscuit-
you can align it by moving the resonator cone from side to side- but itll only move as far as the soundwell will allow (the round ring of wood the cone sits on-) this is also how you would get the intonation set up.



> what the heck type of strings should go on this (accoustic or electric???)


i just use acoustic- martin 12 gauge 80/20s
some folks use real heavy strings, but it seems to put too much force on the cone, so you get less sound out of it. in my experience anyway.

looking forward to viewing this beastie:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_"had a beer and took the plunge............and then had a few celebratory beers..............that will take some patience.......and another 6 pack........"_

Gerry...what is the brand of beverage that you drink for medicinal purposes?....I'm thinking of buying stock in the company.

Back to being serious now...great thread!! 

I'm looking forward to the pics. I admire your determination and skills.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well, got her finished as much as I'm going to.........black gloss spray can paint all over.................shows everything......should of sealed......oh well, this was just an attempt to salvage a garbage guitar, and a learning curve.....used "rustoleum" paint and boy do I ever like the "fan" spray pattern as opposed to a regular spray can nozzle......have the hardware on but haven't re-glued the plastic side binding/markers for the fretboard....and oiled the fretboard....the way the strings will potentially line up doesn't look to bad, but I will see when the strings go on....right now the action looks good....yeah I know, no tension....biggest challenge will be future neck adjustment as there is no easy access to the truss rod.........it almost buts right up to the neck single coil pickup which means the strings have to come off and the pickup removed and hung to the side.........so any adjustment will probably be a "hit/miss/guestimate"........can't wait to try her out this weekend........have documented some what with pics......will do a couple of finished assembly and side view for string height and figure out how to post...lol....thanks for your interest


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

she's done, except for final tuning.........pain in the you know what trying to use super glue to reglue the fretboard plastic bindings.......may have to do some research into the best glue...........it's on for now in pieces.........as previously mentioned, there was a slight angle offset with the heel when gluing the neck to the body, and I compensated as much as I could when regluing the fretboard.........needless to say, the 6th string was running the side of the fretboard at the 14th fret........the 1st string (Bass)was running about a 1/4" away from the fretboard edge at the 14th......none of the strings was lined up properly over the pickup posts for the single coil.........luckily the tailpiece is the trapeze style so I put washers on the "bass" side which angles the tailpiece/strings very much like the bridge angle on a set bridge accoustic. ......this brought all the strings more in-line with the fretboard and as close as possible aligned above the pickup pole pieces...the pick up spacings is not identical to the original spacing of the strings..........as the "floating" bisquit holds the (height adjustible) bridge I am hoping that this might afford some movement / angle to assist with intonation as it can be "swiveled" in its base???............I did not take the time to measure the action at the 14th but i would "guestimate" it about 1/4"...Ive certainly seen action higher....lol....she looks beautiful at a distance........worn out close up...lol....having "dicked" around with this project and a few disasters I can appreciate why your local friendly luthier charges what they do for these types of fixes......luckily I did not have to invest in any expensive specialized tools that a luthier requires daily...pics soon
cheers
Gerry


----------

